# Jap Koi Meet 02/02/08



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone fancy meeting up about 12-12:30 ish at Jap Koi Centre this coming Sat (02/02/08 ) for a good ol chinwag ??


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ah im goign this sunday to pick up a snake!


Mush said:


> Anyone fancy meeting up about 12-12:30 ish at Jap Koi Centre this coming Sat (02/02/08 ) for a good ol chinwag ??


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

what ya getting?????


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

has my name on it!" hehe the big spotted python!


Mush said:


> what ya getting?????


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

cool, u get to hold one then? as i saw u were asking about them the other day.

Personally not my thing but i think the only snake id really be after is a brazillian Rainbow Boa, but not to least to the end of the year!!! 

oh and i want some of Luton Rep Rescue's garter snake babies!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yea they have one! and they said they prob wont get anoher one and he is SO friednly.

he is above the orange snake.. dunno what ut is.... FUGLY


Mush said:


> cool, u get to hold one then? as i saw u were asking about them the other day.
> 
> Personally not my thing but i think the only snake id really be after is a brazillian Rainbow Boa, but not to least to the end of the year!!!
> 
> oh and i want some of Luton Rep Rescue's garter snake babies!!!!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Mush said:


> cool, u get to hold one then? as i saw u were asking about them the other day.
> 
> Personally not my thing but i think the only snake id really be after is a brazillian Rainbow Boa, but not to least to the end of the year!!!
> 
> oh and i want some of Luton Rep Rescue's garter snake babies!!!!


i got a BRB on saturday :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Trice said:


> i got a BRB on saturday :mf_dribble:


 
Wheres the pics mate???? lol i wanna see!! 

oh and freeky, what orange snake??


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Picture section.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I'll try and be there but i have rescues coming in at midday. if you all hang around til 2ish i'll be in with my skunky friend.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

how about we make it 2pm meet instead of earlier???? means i can have a lie in then!!!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

you will be getting served by these 2 reprobates as well.......


















GO TEAM EELS !!!!!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

haha cool i like that green bitey thing


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

its MINNOW!!! hehe . great guys!

i wanna see the skunk 
came last time but missed you :'( sniffle

cant stop laughing!!

see what you ment about the anoles!!! (easy to move out of the tank just let them bite you then move them!!! LMAO)


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

LMAO I see what Minnow meant now about it being easy to move the anoles around!


----------



## minnow! (Dec 20, 2007)

oh dear  yep anoles are biters.. but in a cute way!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

made me laugh so much - look at his face LOL


minnow! said:


> oh dear  yep anoles are biters.. but in a cute way!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, wish I lived down there - I'd come along to meet you all!

Loved the piccie of the anole!! Excellent photo!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

im going to steal that anole me thinks!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe . a shame your not gogin on sunday instead! i always miss the skink!
say hello to my python!
his name is monty... i didnt name it!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

well u dont live far anyways so will prob be another time we can all meet up!!!

do you go to that cambridge rep place much? i went there once bit cramped and i noticed NONE of the animals were priced up which i thought was a bit funny!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok ill let you off..
nop hate it.

(where you live? can pm if u want?)


Mush said:


> well u dont live far anyways so will prob be another time we can all meet up!!!
> 
> do you go to that cambridge rep place much? i went there once bit cramped and i noticed NONE of the animals were priced up which i thought was a bit funny!


----------

